# UR lower rear 2Pt brace installed



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Install took about 10 min, unwrapping it took about 15 min  (UR does not mess around with packaging!).


I know, I love it, lol. I'm gonna try and put mine on in the next few days (maybe today) but I only have the stock jack from the trunk and I don't have access to a lift. (I know you do, lol.) Do you think I could do it with my limited tools?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the top two bars and the 2 pt lower rear and the 4 pt front lower bar. Love them!


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

NBrehm, cruzeman: are your cars lowered? I previously installed a set of bars (not UR) on my Cruze which is lowered, and they scraped the humps really badly.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

My lower rear and front braces arrived earlier this week, however my weekend was already booked to visit my daughter at her college. Hearing all these great reports on results following install - I want to get these on as soon as possible.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

perlionex said:


> NBrehm, cruzeman: are your cars lowered? I previously installed a set of bars (not UR) on my Cruze which is lowered, and they scraped the humps really badly.


.
mine is not lowered


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I know, I love it, lol. I'm gonna try and put mine on in the next few days (maybe today) but I only have the stock jack from the trunk and I don't have access to a lift. (I know you do, lol.) Do you think I could do it with my limited tools?


I'm sure you can, all you need is an 18MM socket and an extension and ratchet


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> My lower rear and front braces arrived earlier this week, however my weekend was already booked to visit my daughter at her college. Hearing all these great reports on results following install - I want to get these on as soon as possible.



Mine isn't lowered but this brace sits up next to the fuel tank, you can't possibly drag it unless you drag the rear axle and fuel tank first


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Mine isn't lowered but this brace sits up next to the fuel tank, you can't possibly drag it unless you drag the rear axle and fuel tank first


 
thats right, but when you get to the front 4 pt and the middle ones they might have a chance of bottoming out if your car is lowered.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

My set had a four-point front, four-point mid, and two rear linkages. The two four-point bars would hit the humps and I had to remove them within the hour of putting them on. The two rear linkages are still there as they're right above the rear axle.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is the only pic I have of the lower rear


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I have more pics- they're going up soon in my other thread.


----------

